# Intel's Management Engine firmware now glimpsed, fingered via USB



## Maxnix (Nov 10, 2017)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/11/09/chipzilla_come_closer_closer_listen_dump_ime/

Oh, and it's OS is MINIX.


----------



## gofer_touch (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a discussion that's long overdue. 

At least one megacorp is trying to do something about it - http://www.tomshardware.com/news/google-removing-minix-management-engine-intel,35876.html


----------



## bookwormep (Nov 12, 2017)

Even Andrew Tanenbaum wasn't told?
http://www.zdnet.com/article/minixs-creator-would-have-liked-knowing-intel-was-using-it/


----------

